# New tegu



## Liz135721 (Dec 26, 2008)

I finally got my colobian b/w tegu. He lives in a 75 gallon tank. He is also a captive breed. His name is Tex the tegu. If I can i will try and post pics of him.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Liz135721, glad to have you join our forums.  

Glad to hear about your new tegu.  

Who did you get him from? I am not aware of anyone breeding Colombian tegus.


----------



## Liz135721 (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is a picture of him. I got him at a place called the tyde iguana. They said he was a captive breed. Right now I think he is in hibernation.


----------



## Liz135721 (Dec 30, 2008)

Right now he is missing the tip of his tail it looks like it is growing back.


----------



## Liz135721 (Dec 30, 2008)

He snorts at be but he never trys to bite me. He is about 4 months old so he is a little jumpy


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 30, 2008)

He's beautiful. Congrats on your new friend.


----------



## Liz135721 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks


----------

